# had to leave school - starting job



## chars (Jun 18, 2012)

hello everyone. ive decided to join this site as im sick of being the only person i know with this problem. im seeking advice from those who are like me. heres my story.im 17 years old. i had a happy life at my secondary school with ibs but not severe enough to effect me. after my gcses i joined a new school where my ibs became dreadful. i was severely bullied and because of that i now have no self confidence. it was so bad it caused me terrible anxiety and depression and i had to leave. i've got a part time job and my anxiety is now a permenant thing and effects me there too (although im feeling less anxious working there now). my problem is, i will wake up in the morning and go to the toilet around 3 times before leaving the house. i take fybogel at night because im pretty sure i have IBS-C and take colofac before eating. if i go to the loo my symptoms are 90% better. however i get bloated, windy etc. and when im nervous, this is so bad i always think i might accidently...let off gas.. or worse case scenario **** myself. this has never happened thankfully but i always think it will.ive always had problems going to the loo which is why im sure im IBS-C - but when i'm anxious/nervous (basically when im out of the house) i panic and my stomach goes mental and i feel i need the bathroom right there and then.today i went shopping and after 10 minutes of being in town i was crying because i was in so much pain, so bloated and thought i was desperate for the toilet. of course, i wasnt. but it felt that way..I have managed to land myself a top job in a swanky office(no more education,yay!) however no one there knows about my IBS. my boss is nice but not understanding, i dont think i could trust him with this. (I am female and for me this is VERY embaressing - i am just coming to terms with it myself) i start thursday and know im going to be a nervous wreck.. im so scared i will need to go to the loo there. any advice would just be amazing. also as a side note im pretty sure im about to become in a relationship with someone. how would you go about discussing this?! you dont realise how much this forum has helped me come to terms with this.thanks so much


----------



## Hen (Apr 19, 2012)

chars said:


> hello everyone. ive decided to join this site as im sick of being the only person i know with this problem. im seeking advice from those who are like me. heres my story.im 17 years old. i had a happy life at my secondary school with ibs but not severe enough to effect me. after my gcses i joined a new school where my ibs became dreadful. i was severely bullied and because of that i now have no self confidence. it was so bad it caused me terrible anxiety and depression and i had to leave. i've got a part time job and my anxiety is now a permenant thing and effects me there too (although im feeling less anxious working there now). my problem is, i will wake up in the morning and go to the toilet around 3 times before leaving the house. i take fybogel at night because im pretty sure i have IBS-C and take colofac before eating. if i go to the loo my symptoms are 90% better. however i get bloated, windy etc. and when im nervous, this is so bad i always think i might accidently...let off gas.. or worse case scenario **** myself. this has never happened thankfully but i always think it will.ive always had problems going to the loo which is why im sure im IBS-C - but when i'm anxious/nervous (basically when im out of the house) i panic and my stomach goes mental and i feel i need the bathroom right there and then.today i went shopping and after 10 minutes of being in town i was crying because i was in so much pain, so bloated and thought i was desperate for the toilet. of course, i wasnt. but it felt that way..I have managed to land myself a top job in a swanky office(no more education,yay!) however no one there knows about my IBS. my boss is nice but not understanding, i dont think i could trust him with this. (I am female and for me this is VERY embaressing - i am just coming to terms with it myself) i start thursday and know im going to be a nervous wreck.. im so scared i will need to go to the loo there. any advice would just be amazing. also as a side note im pretty sure im about to become in a relationship with someone. how would you go about discussing this?! you dont realise how much this forum has helped me come to terms with this.thanks so much


has your doctor actually diagnosed you with IBS?


----------



## chars (Jun 18, 2012)

Hen said:


> has your doctor actually diagnosed you with IBS?


yes. i had all the other tests firsts for ceoliac / intolerances etc and after 5 months of tests etc.. was diagnosed with ibs.


----------

